#ubuntuforums 2011-03-28
<s-fox> Hello.
<wart___> hi i'm on a single thread in the ubuntu forums and i'd like to find the rss to it so i can feed it into rss2email
<wart___> but i can't find the rss link; does ubuntuforums not have rss?
<s-fox> wart___,  The ubuntu forums does have an rss feed.
<wart___> s-fox: then i must be blind because i can't find the link
<wart___> i have no doubt i might be blind:-)
<s-fox> wart___,  http://ubuntuforums.org/external.php?type=RSS 
<wart___> s-fox: how do i refine that to just a certain forumid
<s-fox> wart___,  http://ubuntuforums.org/external.php?type=RSS&f=331
<s-fox> F = forum id
<wart___> qthanks
<wart___> perfect
<wart___> hi back again :-) ; really I want the rss of a thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1229345                                                                                                                          
<wart___> is it as easy as external.php?type=RSS&t=1229345?
<dpu123> hi all,I need help with my Ralink card
<dpu123> I am installing the ralink driver against 2.6.38 kernel,but its throwing errors,'error: ‘struct net_device’ has no member named ‘wireless_handlers’
<dpu123> I tried googling,but coildn't find a solution,can ny1 please help me out...
<wart___> hmm t=1229345 seems too broad
<s-fox> wart___,  I do not know offhand.  If it is just for you, you could subscribe to the thread via email.
<s-fox> You will be emailed when replies are posted.
<wart___> s-fox: yeah, i'm already subscribed, but it only seems to do digest and it isn't formatted very nice
<wart___> s-fox: for reading within mutt
<wart___> s-fox: it looks like i can only get the forum; i could just get the forum (334) and then set up procmail to parse out everything but that thread
<wart___> but that seems annoying :-)
<wart___> fwiw, the source code has: http://ubuntuforums.org?type=RSS2&forumids=334
<wart___> not sure what RSS/RSS2 f/forumids might make in terms of difference; seems to be the same data
<s-fox> dpu123,  I am not sure,  have you asked in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-beginners ?  Also, have you tried creating a thread on the ubuntu forums ?
<s-fox> biab
<skullio> ubuntu just fucking freezes on me 
<skullio> no keyboard no mouse nothing
<skullio> is this how this chat works
<skullio> i have problems with ubuntu
<aztek> skulio: it works well in my PC
<aztek> skullio: it may be not complete when instaling...
<skullio> installation goes fine
<skullio> but when i use it it just suddenly and ALWAYS freezes
<aztek> what kind ubuntu that you use?
<skullio> ubuntu 10.10 but i've been reading i someone said that maybe using the 10.04 could be more stable and better... it didin't work it froze almost instantly when the installation finished
<skullio> i'm thinking now that is safe to assume this is not normal
<skullio> so people in support IRC chat..... does anyone have encounter that problem
<aztek> my frind also said that ubuntu 10.04 more stabil..
<skullio> didin't workes
<skullio> *worked
<aztek> *stable
<aztek> have tried 10.04?
<skullio> yes it didin't work either
<aztek> is it work well if you use other OS in your PC?
<skullio> windows xp worked fine
<aztek> skullio? wht is specification of your PC ?
<skullio> well i'm getting so frustrated with ubuntu i'm thinking going to xp again
<Bachstelze> suit yourself :)
<CharlesA> Isn't there a saying that threatening to go back to Windows won't make people help you faster?
 * CharlesA hides
<skullio> haha i'm appealing to this but as a desperate measure
<skullio> my pc is a clone so in terms of hardware i don't know jack shit if it is my machine's problem.... isn't there a tool to check if my hardware propertias are good
<skullio> for ubuntu.... given some folks tell me it's my video card others a bad ram
<Bachstelze> skullio: language please
<skullio> ubuntu frezes
<skullio> ubuntu freezes
<skullio> someone help me
<skullio> unexpectedly
<skullio> random
<skullio> just freezes
<skullio> no mouse 
<skullio> no keyboard
<Pici> But your enter key works fine
<skullio> i insatlled drivers
<skullio> i even tried with ubunut 10.04... allegedly more satble
<skullio> stable
<skullio> it still freezes
<Pici> You haven't provided any information besides that you run Ubuntu. Hardware specs are often useful.
<skullio> 4gb ram
<skullio> intel core
<Pici> Video card, harddrive free space, how much swap.
<skullio> it's a clone 
<skullio> no partitions
<skullio> insn't there a tool for checking hardware properties
<skullio> and if they are appropiate
<Pici> I don't have a gui in front of me to check, sorry.
#ubuntuforums 2011-03-30
<s-fox> Hello.
<Obama> Bow to me
#ubuntuforums 2011-03-31
<Yoyoatw> hey guys i need some help
<crond> We all do.
<Yoyoatw> is this the irc channel for ubuntuforums.org
<Yoyoatw> ?
<Yoyoatw> ....?
<crond> Uhm I guess so yes.
<Yoyoatw> kk
<Yoyoatw> Could anyone help with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1718071
<Bachstelze> Yoyoatw: what does   ndiswrapper -l  say?
<Yoyoatw> I got driver installed Bachstelze 
<crond> what card do you have that you're using ndiswrapper for anyhow?
<Yoyoatw> device present
<Yoyoatw> wireless card?
<crond> yea
<crond> what model
<Yoyoatw> Proxim 8424-WD
<crond> o.  never even heard of that.,
<Yoyoatw> http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ndiswrapper/index.php?title=Proxim_8424-WD
<Yoyoatw> apparently it works with Ndiswrapper
<crond> well, yea guess you're stuck doing it that way.  :(
<Yoyoatw> ?
<Yoyoatw> Bachstelze: my 2nd post is very helpful on that thread
<Yoyoatw> Bachstelze: Not to rush you... But are you still looking into my problem?
 * Yoyoatw whistles
<Bachstelze> Yoyoatw: I asked for the output of ndiswrapper -l
<Bachstelze> I mean the WHOLE output
<Yoyoatw> oh
<Yoyoatw> I don't have that on me
<Yoyoatw> and I can't boot into ubuntu now
<Yoyoatw> Bachstelze: Link to profile? (So i can PM you tomorrow)
<Bachstelze> same nickname
<Yoyoatw> kk
<Bachstelze> but  I don't go on the forums often these days
<Yoyoatw> Tu parles francais?
<Bachstelze> aye
<Yoyoatw> anyway Bachstelze: Accept my friend request
<Yoyoatw> and I gotta log off now
<Yoyoatw> thanks
<Yoyoatw> au revoir :)
<Yoyoatw> Hey Bachstelze, you there? I got some more info for you.
 * Yoyoatw whistles
<Yoyoatw> pss Bachstelze you there?
<Joeb454> I'd hazard a guess at him being away right now. It's relatively late for Bachstelze, IIRC
<Yoyoatw> late for him?
<schauerlich> eh, it's only 11pm
<schauerlich> (paris time)
<Yoyoatw> ohh
<Joeb454> I don't know his daily routine, so I could be wrong
<Yoyoatw> hmmm
<Yoyoatw> that means i talked to him yesterday at 3:00 AM
<Yoyoatw> oh
<Yoyoatw> Do you huys have any experience with networking and Ubuntu?
<Yoyoatw> guys*
<Yoyoatw> ???
<Yoyoatw> Calyp: You there?
#ubuntuforums 2011-04-01
<s-fox> Hello.
<johnten> Having a headache with CIDR notation .. I've deployed Snort on a VPS, just the single box, and the conf wants a value for "var HOME_NET x.x.x.x/xx". Running ## ifconfig | grep --color=always -e Mask -e 255 ## reports inet addr:138.26.125.170  Bcast:138.26.125.255  Mask:255.255.255.0. Given these values IP calculators tell me my "Net: CIDR Notation" is 138.26.125.0/24 but guides seem to say to refer to local network, whether 10.0.etc or 
<johnten> 192.168.etc. 
<johnten> so, er, should i just use "var HOME_NET 138.26.125.0/24" .. ? tx
<lamalex> hi, are there any forum admins here? could someone please sticky http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1719288
 * Joeb454 looks
<Joeb454> lamalex: done
<lamalex> thank you Joeb454
<Joeb454> np
#ubuntuforums 2011-04-02
<fisch246> am i able to get forum support here?
<fisch246> um... ok then...
<crond> you have to use the secret code to get their attention
<fisch246> start comparing make to linux?
<fisch246> mac*
#ubuntuforums 2011-04-03
<skullio> hey i'm using xubuntu 10.10 live cd and i need to recover windows files from my dead toshiba labtop
<skullio> does someone knows how to do this?
<skullio> how to acces all files that are on my hard drive from a live cd
<skullio> i'm beginner on ubuntu
<skullio> estupidos nerds de la mierda ojala se mueran ya pude 
<schauerlich> "stupid shitty nerds i hope you all die"
<schauerlich> lovely
<Guest19025> good evening. can someone help me with a wifi issue? using ubuntu 10.10 netbook edition, using a samsung netbook n510
<Bachstelze> Guest19025: what's the issue ?
<Guest19025> bachstelze: do you speak german?
<Bachstelze> more or less
<Guest19025> can't find a wifi network via wicd. drivers installed. wire network works perfectly
<Guest19025> bachstelze klingt deutsch. daher die frage ;-)
<Bachstelze> hmm I don't use wicd, does iwlist scan find something?
<Guest19025> interface doesn't support scanning
<Guest19025> wlan0 no scan results
<Bachstelze> hmm
<Bachstelze> what kind of wifi card is it?
<Guest19025> it actually tried to connect to my preferred wifi immediately after logging in with ubuntu, but then it said "password wrong". after that no wifi detected
<Guest19025> Realtek rtl8192e
<Bachstelze> hmm, maybe my info is outdated, but I think realtek wifi cards are problematic
<Guest19025> connecting to preferred wifi neither works with wpa turned off
<Guest19025> I'm new to Ubuntu, but there must be some way to make it work...  don't you think?
<Bachstelze> probably, but I've never had to use one of them myself
<Bachstelze> sometimes on laptops when the card seems to work but detects nothing, it's because wifi is disabled
<Bachstelze> with a keyboard combination, or a switch on the laptop
<Guest19025> yeah, but then it would't have tried to detect and connect to my preferred wifi
<Guest19025> sometimes all the wifis around are detected, but I've never managed to connect
<Bachstelze> besides that I don't know, try searching the forum or the wiki (or google) with your card's model name
<Guest19025> ok. can I check if wifi is enabled through ubuntu as well?
<Bachstelze> if you mean enabled with the hardware switch/key compo, not that I know of, it's invisible to the OS
<Bachstelze> at least on the laptops I've seen, maybe it depends
<Bachstelze> but if you have a key combo for wifi, try hitting it and searching again
<fisch246> how does one change their title?
<FTMichael> title?
<fisch246> as in the thing that shows above the beans
<fisch246> mine says "first cup of Ubuntu"
<FTMichael> 'First Cup of Ubuntu' and so on?
<FTMichael> ah
<fisch246> which is far from true
<FTMichael> I believe that change automatically when you post a lot
<FTMichael> It's determined by how many posts you've made.
<fisch246> so you can't make a custom one?
<FTMichael> not that I'm aware of
<fisch246> i just want it to say like "second brew of Ubuntu"
<FTMichael> you could ask a moderator but my guess is it's automatic
<Joeb454> fisch246: you can change it to something of your choice if you have ? 3,500 posts
<fisch246> ah ok
<fisch246> thanks
<Joeb454> no problem fisch246 :)
